# How to add an Android smartphone to an Office 365 subscripti



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I am trying to help someone enable Office 365 on a Samsung Galaxy 7 smartphone (please, no comments on Office 365).

This individual already has Office 365 working on 3 other devices. The Word App appears to be downloaded to the phone but is blocked.

I have searched the internet using a variety of search criteria, but everything I have found talks about email (Outlook). The closest link I found is https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...-Android-cafe9d6f-8b0c-4b03-b20a-12438a82a22d but I can't access the Word App on the phone. I also searched this forum but did not find anything.

I am trying to get at least Word enabled on the phone (and yes, using a keyboard will probably become an issue).

Is this feasible? If so how? Can anyone help?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found this for mobile device requirement:
Office for Android™ can be installed on tablets and phones that meet the following criteria: running Android KitKat 4.4 or later version and have an ARM-based or Intel x86 processor. Any idea what processor is on the phone?

I have a Samsung tablet and it came with the apps for Office already showing on my desktop.

Where did you download the Word app from?
From here?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.word&hl=en

If so, what sort of message do you get to let you know it is blocked?


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I will have to check on the OS and processor versions. That won't be until next Saturday. As far as I know, the Word App was downloaded from the Google Play Store.

The message that Word is blocked is displayed when I check the list of Apps.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, the Android version is 7.0. I can't find the processor version. I verified that Word was downloaded from Google Play Store. I also managed to get the Word icon on the Home screen.

I got Word to open once, but now when I try to open it I see this message:

User information

Signed in as [email protected]

"The session for one or more of your accounts has expired. Sign in again to regain access to your files."

Manage account​
What account is being referenced here?

When I click "Manage account" I see:

[user name]
[email protected]
Needs attention

+Add account​
If I click on Needs attention, I see:

Fix Sign out​
I have no clue how to respond here. Can any one help?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Well I have both a gmail account and an outlook (webmail) account. Perhaps the user needs one of those to use Word on the android device.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I am trying to help someone with an Office 365 subscription use it on a Samsung S7 smartphone (Android v. 7.0). This individual already has Office 365 working on 3 other devices.

I originally posted this on the Android forum because I thought the problem was that an Office 365 subscription was not activated on a that smartphone .

I have since determined that is not the case. Both Outlook and Word are downloaded to the phone. Originally, only the Outlook icon was displayed on the Home page, but I eventually got the Word icon displayed on the Home page.

I received no helpful results from the Android forum, and, since the problem is more likely to be an Office 365 problem I decided to move the post here.

My searches of the internet and this forum did not identify anything I could determine as relevant.

Starting with Word, which I verified was downloaded from Google Play Store:

I got Word to open once, but now when I try to open it I see this message:

User information

Signed in as [email protected]

"The session for one or more of your accounts has expired. Sign in again to regain access to your files."

Manage account​
What account is being referenced here?

When I click "Manage account" I see:

[user name]
[email protected]
Needs attention

+Add account​
If I click on Needs attention, I see:

Fix Sign out​
Regarding Outlook:

When the individual tries to sign in with the password, it looks like the password is accepted, but then the display returns to the password entry screen in an endless loop.

I have no clue how to respond here. Can any one help?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The Office 365 is licensed for how many devices?


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Five


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are they able to access their office subscription online? Is this just an issue when using the office google app. If thats the case i would recommend removing and reinstalling office from their device as first step


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I am not sure what you mean by "access office subscription online" since it is my understanding that Office 365 is only a cloud application. However, the user has Office 365 installed on a laptop and a tablet and can access both Outlook and Word on both devices.

So if I understand your post, you are recommending that both the Outlook and Word Apps be uninstalled from the phone and then re-installed, correct?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay since they can access it online or (cloud) then that answers my question and means there isn’t an issue with their account. Then yes, i would recommend removing and re-installing the apps from their device as a first step


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, we uninstalled Outlook from the phone (after verifying that the user can access email using Outlook on the laptop). We then downloaded Outlook from Google Play Store. After a message was displayed that the download and installation was complete, we tapped on the Open button.

The user entered the correct email address (same one used to connect to the email account on the laptop). The display reverted to the password entry screen.

This leads to the conclusion that there is a problem with the Android version of Outlook. The OS versions installed on the laptop and tablet are both Windows 10.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do they experience the same issue with Word or any other office app or just outlook now?

Do they possibly have 2 step verification on in their google account? If so, you have to use an app generated password to use outlook with your google account. Although, they should have the same issue on the other devices as well if that was the case. This is a tricky one. Have they considered just using gmail app instead of outlook?


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem is not 2-step verification of a Google account.

The problem may be only (or primarily) associated with the Samsung S7 and the Android version of Outlook. This is possibly confirmed by another knowledgeable user of the same phone.

Again, the user I have tried to help has absolutely no problem using Office 365 on other devices with Windows 10.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay it was just a thought, but assumed it didn’t apply. Only other thing I can think to try, is restoring the phone and just installing that app to see if it might work.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This is an Android problem not a windows problem so moved to android and merged with the original topic


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This looks like an authentication issue because you are using a non Microsoft account to sign in
What is the primary email account associated with Office 365
Any non Outlook/Hotmail / Live account automatically assumes that you are using an exchange server not an ISP email account

try logging in with the outlook.com email address and password associated with the O365 account


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, but the user is not prepared to take that step.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

"This looks like an authentication issue because you are using a non Microsoft account to sign in
What is the primary email account associated with Office 365
Any non Outlook/Hotmail / Live account automatically assumes that you are using an exchange server not an ISP email account

try logging in with the outlook.com email address and password associated with the O365 account"

The user's Comcast email address and Outlook.com email address are the same.

Note that on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_365 the Office 365 Home version does not include the Exchange Server service.


----------

